# Anyone up for a meet??



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello all.

Us Virgins were hoping to arrange a meet.

Could you all reply if you are interested and where you live so that we can decide on the most central location.

Please reply to this thread


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Kisrtyn,

I am and I'm in Kent.

mavis x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Me too - I'm in Gloucestershire. 

CG xxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

count me in   I'm in Cheshire
lol
Dxxx


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

And me, I'm in Hertfordshire  

H x


----------



## Moppit (May 8, 2007)

Definately keen for a meet up. 

I live in South West London (Wimbledon) but very happy to travel north, south, east or West to meet my amazing adoption ladies!

Moppit x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Anybody else interested in meeting up at some point?


----------



## Rossi (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes - I would also like to meet up - I live in Nottinghamshire

Just starting out on this journey  - Hopefully prep groups May


Zoe x


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

Am just starting out too

am in South Bucks

seems like most people are central or south - any suggestions on locations yet?


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi emm-anj,

I think we aim to try and meet as much in the middle as poss.

Have you got any ideas on location?

mavis x

zoe, why dont you come and join us on the virgins thread too xx and you emm-anj if you both want to of course xx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I would guess at somewhere in the middle as we have one cheshire and others south.

Anyone any problem with Oxford or Swindon?


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

Oxford I guess would be good if driving or if people are getting train, brmingham or London?

When were people thinking of?


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi all

Bit late in replying but count me in on a meet up
xxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I would suggest Birmingham is better for those up north. If you are comming from London on Train it takes an hour and 15mins from Chester again about an hour, glos an hour, bucks an hour 30ish, Nottingham 45mins Mavis it is you who will have the longest trip is it OK with you??

It seems a little more central

If we decide this is ok then I am happy to arrange venues ext as I am local


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi Kirstyn

Not sure how Mavis would get there but maybe as we could go together from London as I am in Essex?  

xx


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm in Hertfordshire, not sure how long it would take from there...............any ideas?


----------



## Moppit (May 8, 2007)

Driving it might take a while but if you came into London and got the train not too long. I'll also be coming from London. 

Have we set a date yet?

Cx


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Train takes 1.5 hrs from London to Birmingham, so maybe the London and surrounding areas could all travel up together.
xx


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

depending on where you are in herts you can get train to Birmingham international or New St - this is the line that runs through Rugby and Norhtampton down through Watford, Tring to london Euston

don't know if that helps at all...

birmingham seems like a good place re being central


----------



## HFI (Mar 24, 2005)

I know my DH would rather drive then get the train, he likes driving  

I'll have to talk to him nicely


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

are the DHs coming or is it just girls?


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi All,

I am happy to meet anywhere.

Have you thought any places / dates yet?

I was thinking about driving up but might change to train depending on times and things.

Pretty open to anything really just grateful for the opportunity   - and if I drive will do lifts or whatever suits or is easiest.

soooo exciting  

lots of love,

mavis x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Mavis we were thinking Birmingham babe. 

Is that ok for you


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Kirstyn,  

Yes that is fine - I think if anything Carol is the furthest.

Carol, I would be up for picking you up if you like, as you are just through the tunnel.

Kirtsyn one thing if poss please can you try to aim for us to meet as far South in Brum as possible.

Thank you, 

mavis x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I can arrange it where ever people prefer. 

My only concern is for those comming by train although I am happy to play taxi!!!! 

I actually live south brum, just off junction 3 M42 this is about 20 mins away from town this is the easiest location if you are travelling up the M40

However in my experience of travelling from London, Kent, Herts ext from car I would go up the M1 then down the M6. 

I am led by you all


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

a good place would be any hotel by the NEC? just a suggestion - but it's very centrally located & easy to get to

this is junction 6 off M42 - which is a short taxi journey from Birmingham Intl train station and really close to motoway (right next to it actually) - there are lots of hotels round there, Crown Plaza, Express by Holiday Inn, all ok for a meet up - if that's the sort of place you had in mind.

can someone tell me if you bring the DHs please? thank you!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi girls
I'm still happy to meet up - I'd be happy to get the train to Birmingham, and meet somewhere central if that's any good?
lol
Dxxx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Good idea emm!!! I hadnt thought of that you could just get off at international! 

I am happy either way. I think some times it is easier to be ourselves without the partners as sometimes we protect them but on the other hand those of you traveling far may want the company. 

I am easy either way


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

My only trip to Birmingham was Crufts!!! I know there is a station right beside it . So probably would be easy to meet there as there was lots meeting places/places to eat. 

Mavis cheers for the offer of a lift thank hon. xxx See what is decided finally maybe let the train take the strain.

I agree with Kirstyn bout dh's, plus us girls tend to be far more chatty and given our common ground will have loads to chat about, and maybe dh's may feel a bit left out.

If meeting during the week can we make it a Friday?

Anyone got a preference on dates? If we are coming by train the further in advance we book the better.
xx


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

I had expected it to be at a weekend so that people dont have to take time off work.

Maybe a Sunday??

Train and traffic is usually less busy on a Sunday


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

Sunday is a good idea providing no "engineering works" on relevant train lines (there's always something isn't there?) - worth checking

And I agree about DHs - girls can talk a lot more and relax without worrying about the boys

I'm assuming we're talking some time AFTER Easter?


----------



## Moppit (May 8, 2007)

Definately a weekend for me as I work full time and have no holiday left as its being taken up with Prep Groups etc.

Shall we start kicking off on dates, have a feeling thats going to be even more difficult than thinking of a location and we might have to accept that not everyone can make it. To find a date that all can do will probably mean waiting until Christmas 

Suggest everyone emails 4 Sundays they can do between April 1st and June 1st and we go from there to pick the most popular one. I'm happy to collate the responses in a spreadsheet... yes I know I'm boring and then work out which is the most popular and get back to everyone.

I can do:

Sunday 19th April
Sunday 26th April
Sunday 24th May
Sunday 31st May

Moppit x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I have started a "poll" for you to vote for your meet up

You each have 5 votes- 4 for the weekend's you can make and 1 for type of meet (day or weekend)

Please note the follow dates for bank hols ect as this could make the costs higher

Fri 3rd April- Monday 20th April- Easter half terms 
10th April-Good Friday
13th April-Easter Monday
4th May- May bank hols
25th May-spring bank hols

hope this is going to help your "meet up"

Mez
x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

OOoh, I am loving this poll, posh, how do we get the results?

mavis x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Mavis- once you vote for your choices you should see them- if not shout and i will let you see them (means i need to amend the options)

xx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi MJ, 

Great it has worked   Thank you.

It says so far that 6 people have voted and I see from this thread that the people interested are:

Kirstyn
Mavis
CG
DJ
HFI
Moppit
Zoe
Emm anj
Carol

So still waiting for another 3 votes.


mavis x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Im sorry all but can we unlock the poll and let me vote again! 

Mr Kirstyn has dropped a bomb and the best weekend for me is the 10th of May does anyone have a massive objection to this date

MEN


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

kirstyn said:


> Im sorry all but can we unlock the poll and let me vote again!
> 
> Mr Kirstyn has dropped a bomb and the best weekend for me is the 10th of May does anyone have a massive objection to this date
> 
> MEN


Think you should be able to re-vote now and amend your old vote

Thanks

Mez
x


----------



## Moppit (May 8, 2007)

Sadly I can't do the 10th of May as I have a hen do and its also the weekend between Prep Group Days.

Is this the only date of the ones provided you can do? If so go ahead without me.

We should probably look at the stats and establish the most popular date for everyone who has responded and go from there.

Moppit x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi all,
have just voted - sorry I didn't see this earlier. 
lol
Dxxx


----------



## Carol 36 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry Ladies no can do for me the 10th  we are taking the outlaws away for the weekend, so unless you all fancy coming to Centre Parcs in Suffolk, I won't be there.

Hopefully this will be a success and another one will be arranged.

Hope you are all having good day.

Lots of love 
Carol


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Ok, I am not sure how this is going to end up, I think we are still a voter short as it says 8 so far and there were 9 of us that posted on here: Kirstyn, Mavis, CG, DJ, HFI, Moppit, Zoe, Emm-anj & Carol.

As it stands it looks like a Saturday although it is 5 on Saturday to 4 on Sunday,

As a matter of interest my dates were:

A Saturday preferably, 2nd May BH, 16th May, 30th May BH, 6th June.

I dont know how it will work out or will affect anythign if it is on a BH maybe traffic will be a bit worse.

I wonder who the last voter is?? then we should have a better idea of what is going on.

PS. I was hoping to bring my Dh too.

mavis x


----------



## Rossi (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry it's me - have voted now though! Zoe x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Great Zoe, thank you, that must be all of them now then  

Hopefully we will get it sorted soon  

mavis x


----------



## Moppit (May 8, 2007)

Unless I'm reading it wrong it looks like Saturday 25th April is the most popular date. With the most people 4 voting for this.

Am I right?

If so who can do this. I think we should only do Birmingham if this is still good for the 4 people who can do this date otherwise it seems silly and we shoudl find somewhere equidistant for those 4.

Moppit x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi,

Unfortunately it was not one of my dates,

mavis x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi ladies

Here is how the poll stands now

Weekend- 4/5 April- 1 vote
Weekend 11/12 April- 0 votes
Weekend- 18/19 April- 2 votes
Weekend- 25/26 April- 4 votes
Weekend- 2/3 May- 3 votes
Weekend- 9/10 May- 2 votes
Weekend- 16/17 May- 2 votes
Weekend- 23/24 May- 2 votes
Weekend- 30/31 May- 3votes
Weekend- 6/7 June- 1 vote
Weekend- 13/13 June- 1 vote
Sat/Sun over night meet- 0 votes
Sat "day" meet- 7 votes
Sun "day" meet- 4 votes

I am going to reset the vote for you to exclude the dates that got Zero votes or just one vote (sad to sit alone for a "meet" ) and give you all just 2 votes for the dates you can do.

I hope this helps you all

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

oh and i have done this so its a secret vote and no one knows the dates already "picked" as such

once all 9 of you have re-voted i will post the results and you can go from there on location

xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi everyone - sorry been AWOL for a few days so I've only just registered my votes. I think I was the missing 9th person. 

If anyone is bringing their DH along I'm sure mine would be happy to meet them for a drink. Oxford, Swindon or Birmingham ok for me but like Moppit said we can choose a location when we know who can make it on the date in question  

CG xxxx


----------



## Moppit (May 8, 2007)

Are we still doing this?
Has everyone voted?

Mx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi MJ,

Is it possible to just show the votes that have been done and who did them so that we can organise from there? as feel it has lost momentum.

Thank you

mavis x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi - I've voted. Hope we can find a date suitable for all of us  

CG xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

Just back on line after a week off (only off the net!)

We have had 4 voters and the most votes which is only 2 have been for 23/24th May

Sadly i cant tell who had voted!

x


----------

